# Improving my club's newsletter



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm the recording secretary for my local club, and I'm responsible for the newsletter that we send out.

I am continually looking for ways to improve my club's newsletter. If you read your own club's newsletter, would you mind sharing the parts that you like and/or find helpful, or would want to see added?

I can also PM my email address to you if you would like to send an electronic copy of your club's newsletter to me.

Thanks,
Tony P.


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

I like the section on hints as to what to be doing each month in beekeeping. Also notes from the last meeting for those of us who missed the monthly meeting.


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

MDS said:


> I like the section on hints as to what to be doing each month in beekeeping.


Thanks! That's a great suggestion!

Tony P.


----------

